# SB XT/STS (pics)



## MHansel

Hey guys I'm sssoooo happy about my new STS from "coolhandluke" I wanted to share some pictures of it, if anyone is thinking about getting one, get this one!!!!


----------



## Bow Snyper

Nice! PM sent


----------



## HNTNWHTTAIL4LF

That looks different than the one i have. How is it attached to the back of your riser?It looks like a straight piece?

Mine is the new double sts and it has the block of aluminum or whatever that attaches to the riser and says sts on it.


----------



## squeekieslayer

*i sure hope he isnt selling them like that*

i am not sure how legal it could be for him to sell his sts with the stopper from STS.

i am not saying the idea is bad---just using the other companies parts.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Just to clear anything up, I am selling these to friends for a couple extra dollars. I'm not trying to make a business or take any of STS's business, I began making these for myself. I was unhappy with the original STS and came up with something like this. Notice that I do not advertise in any way, except word of mouth.


----------



## KGM36

*sts...*

That's a nice sts....how much different is that from the original?
And is there any advantage to using that one?
Kg


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I wanted mine to low-profile and less bulky


----------



## squeekieslayer

*dont get me wrong*

i completely undertand trying to copy the idea--it is simple and effective. I just thought that if you were selling them like that then it would not be good to use their stopper. I am making one of my own and using their stopper in fact. I just though thta tyou were trying to sell them like them.

hell, you might as well, they would sell. just use a different stopper.


----------



## Guest

Nice lookin setup maybe call it a CHL:wink: Looks nice and clean like my new E-suppressor:cocktail:


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I like that CHL :wink:


----------



## StevieJAngler

they work great and are also appealing to the eye. if anyone knows of another type of stopper end let me know.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Wow, you guys really like these. I think I might get info on a patent. Sorry I don't have anymore right now, I will start making more probably tomorrow. To clear things up these are for rear mount only!


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I won't have anymore for about 2 weeks or so depending on anodizing, for those interested I sure appriciate your patients.


----------



## KELLY

Coolhandluke, Did you make the rod that is bent and the piece that attaches to the riser?


----------



## KELLY

Coolhandluke, Did you make the rod that is bent and the piece that attaches to the riser?


----------



## StevieJAngler

yes both peices are made BY CoolhandLuke and me some times when i can help.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Hey guys, thanks for all your interest. I am currently out of finished products. I made 18 more today but they are in the rough, they need to get anodized. Unless you want silver, it is going to take approx 2 weeks before I get them back.


----------



## BUCKFAT

sent pm


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Hansel, I want your grip. Where did you get that, its beautiful!


----------



## Dewey_11

pm sent luke


----------



## o-state1

CoolhandLuke said:



> Hansel, I want your grip. Where did you get that, its beautiful!


I believe it is a Tronjo grip, if I'm not mistaken. Mine is ordered and should be here this week.


----------



## bowhunter0916

*That does look like a....*

Tronjo grip. I have one also and love it. Pm tronjo. He makes them all the time, but you have to them quick. He seems to sell them as fast as he makes them.


----------



## MHansel

CoolhandLuke said:


> Hansel, I want your grip. Where did you get that, its beautiful!


Tronjo just pm him:wink:


----------



## Running

This is sweet. PM sent.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Keep an eye on my thread, I will post when they are ready. Look for them in approx 2 weeks.

Thanks 
Luke


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Waiting list is approx 50 members now...and counting!


----------



## cujrh10

CoolhandLuke said:


> Waiting list is approx 50 members now...and counting!


More power to ya brother. Just check and see if sts or elite has a patent and be certain you are not infringing on it. I dunno if they have their sts/e suppressor patented or not. If they dont, i think you can use anything that you want for production. Congrats man. perhaps you shold start on a line of stabs now :wink:


----------



## StevieJAngler

heres my bow with one on it.


----------



## MHansel

CoolhandLuke said:


> Waiting list is approx 50 members now...and counting!


Amazing how one picture can send ssssoooo much work!!!!

PS. Just remember I'll need one for my LX


----------



## StevieJAngler

i know its amazing how may people have responded. we are off Tue. and Wed. to get more into production to keep up.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

this is unbelieveable


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Steve and I made more today, they should be getting anodized early next week!


----------



## Reviveourhomes

Sent you a PM


----------



## HNTNWHTTAIL4LF

CHL you have a pm..


----------



## Dewey_11

CHL I sent pm I want one put me on the list, pm me back


----------



## YankeeRebel

Yea CoolHandLuke.... I definatly want one, possiably 2 if the price is right. They look awesome man. Don't forget about me please.


----------



## Guest

Coolhandluke, dont worry my royalty fee for the CHL title is small:wink: 
Awsome job


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Makin' more! I should have around 35+ sets getting shipped to anodizing shop at the end of the week.


----------



## mdewitt71

I will take 2 if you are selling..............


----------



## CoolhandLuke

:hail:


----------



## MHansel

CoolhandLuke said:


> :hail:


Over loaded?????

PS. I told you I'd post a picture:wink:


----------



## CoolhandLuke

This is nuts, I have about 70 guys waiting on me!  Thanks a million! :tongue:


----------



## MHansel

Need to start your own business, then you'll be rich, and then can go on all those really exspensive hunting trips.

PS. I need one for my LX soon:focus:


----------



## Big_Al_72704

I'm not a lawyer, but to make his he has has to buy or acquire an STS stopper, which gives them business. Can't be all bad for STS.

It's not like sampling music and not paying the royalties. So, it ought be legal so long as the stopper was not stolen. 



squeekieslayer said:


> i am not sure how legal it could be for him to sell his sts with the stopper from STS.
> 
> i am not saying the idea is bad---just using the other companies parts.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I contacted SIMS Labs and I think I am going to make a mold and send it to them and have my own stopper.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

:RockOn:


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I hope I can work out a deal with STS or SIMS.


----------



## MHansel

CoolhandLuke said:


> I hope I can work out a deal with STS or SIMS.


Just as long as I can still get one for my LX, More power too ya man!!!!!


----------



## BOWTECH IS #1

*Me Too*

I Am Up For At Least One Myself If The Price Is Right. Let Me Know More Info.


----------



## bruteforce1

I would like one for my Martin ShadowCat. Martin has the hole in the rear at a downward angle. Great job:thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## cmherrmann

cujrh10 said:


> More power to ya brother. Just check and see if sts or elite has a patent and be certain you are not infringing on it. I dunno if they have their sts/e suppressor patented or not. If they dont, i think you can use anything that you want for production. Congrats man. perhaps you shold start on a line of stabs now :wink:



I believe the rubber stopper is made by BowJax and is called the knucklesaver. Here is a link to it, if it isn't the same one it sure looks like it. $2.59 

Don't get me wrong I have 3 STS but that $40.00 price tag seems kind of high for a piece of aluminum rod, a rubber stopper, an aluminum block and a couple of screws. I know R & D costs.


Curious what does your's cost?

http://estore.websitepros.com/stores/1096175/cataloglist.html


----------



## dingisjones

Me too! PM Sent.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## Lane

Help us out CHL.

When will we get the purchase option?


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Sorry pal, but I refuse to take any $$$$ until I get them back from anodizing. :wink:


----------



## YankeeRebel

Keep me on your list for 2 there CoolHandLuke.By the way I agree,the name CoolHandLuke would be a great name for your product.It's kinda catchy buddy.:thumbs_up


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I think I am going to have 2 damper options, the STS end and the Bowjax Knuckle saver. I will try to post a picture later with them side by side. I think I like the STS better, it seems to be thicker and a bigger diameter. The knuckle saver should work well with kids or low poundage bows. I have a Knuckle saver on my Mathews Outback and I really can't tell much difference between the 2.


----------



## HERRNET

*Sts*



hansel said:


> Hey guys I'm sssoooo happy about my new STS from "coolhandluke" I wanted to share some pictures of it, if anyone is thinking about getting one, get this one!!!!


Hey,
I am thinking to get one, can you tell me the price and where can I get one even two, I don't know if we can have two as the original .
I have got a tribute.
Thanks for your answer.
Pat


----------



## HERRNET

*sts*



CoolhandLuke said:


> I think I am going to have 2 damper options, the STS end and the Bowjax Knuckle saver. I will try to post a picture later with them side by side. I think I like the STS better, it seems to be thicker and a bigger diameter. The knuckle saver should work well with kids or low poundage bows. I have a Knuckle saver on my Mathews Outback and I really can't tell much difference between the 2.


Hey,
I have a tribute so it's a short bow , I heard that it was better to put two sts on do you think it's worth or one it's enouth.
If one is enought , can you tell me how, when, how much.

Thanks for your answer.
Pat


----------



## MHansel

HERRNET said:


> Hey,
> I have a tribute so it's a short bow , I heard that it was better to put two sts on do you think it's worth or one it's enouth.
> If one is enought , can you tell me how, when, how much.
> 
> Thanks for your answer.
> Pat


I've got the XT,and it's a short bow. CHL product is working great:hail: I realy don't know if you'll need the double or not, the double looks a little bulky for a short bow IMHO, just pm coolhandluke, maybe he could explain it better.:darkbeer:


----------



## Dewey_11

Hey CHL can you tell us the price so we can all have our money ready to go when you get them done, thanks.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I am not done putting $$$ into the first batch, so I don't know how much to charge yet. As soon as they are done I will post all the info that you need.


----------



## Dewey_11

Thanks CHL I can't wait to get one, good luck with everything it looks like we are going to keep you real busy by the way I'll take atleast 2


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## Mathewsfan

Hello, I'm anxiously awaiting the finished product. Why do you keep bumping this TTT before you have anything available to sell:smile:


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I want more people to see it


----------



## Rex Kwon Do

PM Sent


----------



## MHansel

CoolhandLuke said:


> I want more people to see it


here it is again,


----------



## Bmak

*sts*

Trying to wait patiently, hope you have a lot of these to sell.


----------



## Dewey_11

any updates on the chl?


----------



## BUCKFAT

Ive been wondering also. He told me about 1 week. It has been 3 weeks now. I gave up and built one my self. No pics sorry. My stabilizer had too much weight out from the riser so i took of the little bar and just screwed the modules to the riser. I made the new sts out of the little bar. I drilled it out to the size of the sts bar and drilled and tapped the set screw. Used the same set screw from the sts block.


----------



## shooterspal

*CoolHandLuke*

I'll take one for my Q2XL .

[email protected]


----------



## PLAYER

*Chl Sts*

Chl,
Don't Forget Me Either.
Thanks,
Player <><


----------



## BowHunterOK

Count me in for one for my XT!


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Guys I am sorry about the wait, the anodizing place is taking sooo long  . I will be calling Keystone if they don't arrive soon. Thank you for your patients, it is greatly appriciated!


----------



## Bmak

*Chl*

Any news?


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Well guys, take a guess what arrived in the mail on Friday. A few hours and the first batch will be complete. All I have to do is cut all thread and "S" bar to your size.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Please READ!!

Make sure that your bow has a riser bushing! Take measurement with the limbs turned all the way in because it will move the brace height. The measurement needed is the distance from the back of the riser bushing to the string. I recommend that you have the spot where the damper hits served. And for libility reasons, once you installed these I have no responsibility for personal injury or equipment damage.


----------



## tothfngclw

hansel said:


> Hey guys I'm sssoooo happy about my new STS from "coolhandluke" I wanted to share some pictures of it, if anyone is thinking about getting one, get this one!!!!


How does this style compare with the new 2 post STS


----------



## Bmak

*Chl*

Does the bar have some adjustment or is it a fixed length? PM a price. I like the disclosure at the end of your post. Already a business man looking out for frivolous lawsuits.


----------



## kybowhntr

pm sent,Hook me up I will take one.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

O state 1 I can't reply to you. You keep sending me PMs, why aren't you getting them?


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Bmak said:


> Does the bar have some adjustment or is it a fixed length? PM a price. I like the disclosure at the end of your post. Already a business man looking out for frivolous lawsuits.



It had about 3/4 adjustment APPROX


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Hansel, how is the LX doin'? :wink:


----------



## MHansel

CoolhandLuke said:


> Hansel, how is the LX doin'? :wink:


Doing good, but just doesn't feel as good as the XT, but it was alot easier to tune than the XT, between your STS and the Sims stabilizer ALOT of the kick is gone.

So, have ya had that beer yet???:darkbeer:

PS. do you see my new signature


----------



## CoolhandLuke

hansel said:


> Doing good, but just doesn't feel as good as the XT, but it was alot easier to tune than the XT, between your STS and the Sims stabilizer ALOT of the kick is gone.
> 
> So, have ya had that beer yet???:darkbeer:
> 
> PS. do you see my new signature



Sweet! I have 2 more systems left $38 each and 16 bases for $26 each shipped con us


----------



## Holzy

I'm interested in one of the STS you have left. Do you know if yours fits the 2005 BT Allegiance without a problem?


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I don't see any problem


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

CHL:

Did you sell those last two? If so, are you planning on getting more? Thanks.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Just sold out of the systems 2 mins ago! I still have bases! I won't have any for a few weeks. I have a lot of irons in the fire.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter

CHL:

Thanks for the reply...I'm sure that you're pretty overwhelmed at the number of responses that you've gotten. The systems look sweet! I'll check back with ya in a few weeks.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

All of you guys that have STS rear mount, I have 16 bases to convert it to my system


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Still 16 bases! $26 shipped!


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Is $26 shipped too high?


----------



## CoolhandLuke

For all those who are confused, is is the base.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Silver is also available!


----------



## CoolhandLuke

15 bases availabile


----------



## CoolhandLuke

:darkbeer:


----------



## HERRNET

CoolhandLuke said:


> Sweet! I have 2 more systems left $38 each and 16 bases for $26 each shipped con us


Do you mean sts. If yes..., like I said few time ago I still interested by. Can you tell me the price for the base and the over part or both together.:secret: 
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## CoolhandLuke

??? Huh...Sorry Pat but you lost me


----------



## KELLY

Does this device slow the bow down because the bow has less of a power stroke? The string does not travel as far foward with the stopper in place, correct?


----------



## HERRNET

I still want to get the STS you have, I mean Hansel have. Do you have some left?...


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I don't have any more of the systems left as of right now. If any one backs out of one, I will post that it is available.


----------



## xtremetj

Will you be getting anymore made up? Please say "YES". Put me on the list so when the next ones come in I can get one.

Greg.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I hope to have more soon!


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Mr. Mike Stevens and Mr. Dale Kroetz, I don't remember what your AT names are but your CHL's were shipped. PM me and I will give you tracking info.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Mike Damron, Bill Hidalgo, and Curt Taylor your CHL's have been shipped please PM me and I will give you tracking info


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Those who's names I have mentioned, please shoot me a PM


----------



## CoolhandLuke

To help you install your CHL you need to:

Screw the threaded end into the back of your riser bushing, to secure it I take the "S" bar out and put 1/8 th allen wrench into the set screw. Use it to give you leverage so it won't vibrate loose. You don't need to go crazy and overtighten it.

I know that I am going to have ???s about why I put a slot in the all tread. If you want you can take out your stabilizer and run a screwdriver in the hole to take it in and out. If anything should ever happen that you drop your bow out of your stand and the CHL breaks at the threads. REMEMBER that the screwdriver slot is in there so you can get the remainder of the all thread out.

IF ANYONE HAS ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO CALL MY CELL PHONE, if I am not available leave me a name, message and return #. I will answer any questions you may have. 814-207-3472


----------



## CoolhandLuke

For those who wished to pay with Paypal, I now have it! Although, there's going to be a small price change if you wish to use Paypal. Correct me if I am wrong, but I believe it is 4% (I am new).


----------



## forgeguy

*sts*

pm me when they are ready


----------



## T-LaBee

*Are they adjustable?*

or bow specific?

Tom


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Both, kind of. I need a measurement then I cut them to match the measurement that you gave me. From there they have about 3/4 to 1 of adjustment.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Kurt Meyers, Shawn Engstrom, Jack DeMarti, Mike Ryan, Mike Quinn, and Chuck Timmerman your items were shipped today.


----------



## ShortHanded

Thanks for the update Luke!


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Did anyone get theirs yet?


----------



## Bmak

*Chl*

Set mine up today, and with a little fine tuning was shooting great, couldn't be happier.
Mike


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Great! I am glad you like it!


----------



## kybowhntr

Luke, I got mine put on today.All I can say is awesome I will never own another bow without one.Anyone even thinking of getting a chl get it you will be very impressed.It felt like it took any vibration out of the bow silinced it and I swear I shot tighter groups with it.So far to date it is the best thing I put on my bow.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Cool! :thumbs_up


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I made a few silver ones today, I made some flat silver and some that I polished, and the polished ones look like chrome. They turned out awesome!


----------



## xtremetj

*Sts*

How long before you get some more black ones in? I need one like yesterday :wink: .

Greg


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## MHansel

Man luke!!!! Up to 4 pages in this post:wink:


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Mr, DeWitt, Ryan Martin, and John (I forget what your last name is but you are Trophyplum) your stuff has been shipped.


----------



## bowsmith

Since we're to the point of this thread being about the buying and selling, I'm moving it to the Manufacturers section. Good luck with your endeavor. :smile:


----------



## Buck Stopper

CHL 
Just got off the phone with you. great talking with you and Congrads on your biz. I hope you will put me on your line up for a black base. I will be watching the thread.


----------



## Fulldrw

CoolhandLuke said:


> Kurt Meyers, Shawn Engstrom, Jack DeMarti, Mike Ryan, Mike Quinn, and Chuck Timmerman your items were shipped today.


I got mine today. So I just screw this piece on and cut off the rear mounted STS off at the desired length with a hacksaw? Will an open end on the STS bar like that have any negative affect?


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I am not sure what you mean, hole in what end?


----------



## Fulldrw

CoolhandLuke said:


> I am not sure what you mean, hole in what end?


It the STS rod solid all the way through? Or hollow like say an arrow? I'm just not sure that I want to cut it if it's hollow.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

It should be solid


----------



## [email protected]

Are you paying STS any royalties?


----------



## hutchies

Why it is not the exact same design as the STS?


----------



## [email protected]

Patent infringment is not avoided by not being "exactly" the same. This thing is the same in principal, and function, with some slight mod's cosmetically.

Matters not to me, just curious. Not my product, and I am not the copier.


----------



## menaztricks

[email protected] said:


> Patent infringment is not avoided by not being "exactly" the same. This thing is the same in principal, and function, with some slight mod's cosmetically.
> 
> Matters not to me, just curious. Not my product, and I am not the copier.



Arent all arrow rests, sights, and stabilizers the same in principal and function? I think there has to be a certain percentage of difference in a product for it to be considered new and not infringing on a patent. I dont remember exactly but I read up on that a while ago.


----------



## gbunt

I am new here and first want to start by saying hello to everyone before I add my own two cents. You can not patent an idea, concept, or principle, but you can patent a design. It probably accomplishes the same things as the STS does, but its design looks quite a bit different to me.


----------



## [email protected]

not worth it to me to debate it. I know what I would be doing if I owned STS. All I am gonna say about it.


----------



## mdewitt71

[email protected] said:


> Patent infringment is not avoided by not being "exactly" the same. This thing is the same in principal, and function, with some slight mod's cosmetically.



Kind of like the Fred Bear "Shock Stop" before STS came out.......:wink:


----------



## CoolhandLuke

They were actually several before STS "invented" the string stopper, including Saunder, Bear, and many others. This was actually "invented" in 1985 by Saunders http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...50&s1=4628892.PN.&OS=PN/4628892&RS=PN/4628892

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...50&s1=5452704.PN.&OS=PN/5452704&RS=PN/5452704

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...50&s1=5720269.PN.&OS=PN/5720269&RS=PN/5720269

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...50&s1=6550467.PN.&OS=PN/6550467&RS=PN/6550467

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...50&s1=6634348.PN.&OS=PN/6634348&RS=PN/6634348

http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...50&s1=6966314.PN.&OS=PN/6966314&RS=PN/6966314

I just find it hard to believe that STS made their system without any patent infringement on any of these companies. With out trying to improve an existing product that has triggered ideas for another product where would we be?


----------



## Byron

Unless you are financially connected to STS, either buy the man's product or MYOB! It's none of your concern whether he is paying royalties or whether he is infringing on a patent that isn't yours. A few of you sound like catty schoolgirls.  

Best Regards,
Byron


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I don't understand, why didn't anyone get on toad for making a press like Apple? I think they are very similar and yet slightly different.


----------



## MHansel

CoolhandLuke said:


> I don't understand, why didn't anyone get on toad for making a press like Apple? I think they are very similar and yet slightly different.


More power too ya Luke, sounds like some a scar'd:doh: just think of how much you'd stur things up if you could come up with a really cool looking found mount STS 

PS, Hows the camo thing coming out??????????:zip:


----------



## [email protected]

Byron said:


> Unless you are financially connected to STS, either buy the man's product or MYOB! It's none of your concern whether he is paying royalties or whether he is infringing on a patent that isn't yours. A few of you sound like catty schoolgirls.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Byron


You are gonna chastise me and tell me to mind my own business, when it damn sure has nothing to do with you? In your own words, "It's none of your concern...", so why are you even entering into it?

It is a legit question. If he was paying royalies, I would have had him make me several of them for our fishbows. Since he is not answering, I will assume he is not. I am not badmouthing anyone. As a business owner highly susceptible to copyright infringement, I choose to ask questions before spending money.

CHL...you owe me no explanation and there is no need to go to great lengths to defend your "business."


----------



## Archie Archer

Well Robin, you do aim low don't you. Of course CHL doesn't have to defend to you...how gracious of you.


----------



## [email protected]

What does that mean? I am not aimin low, I asked a simple yes or no question for my own info. I also stated I have no care to debate if this thing is or isn't legally a copy.

Shot down by a lurker on their first post...darn.


----------



## Byron

[email protected] said:


> What does that mean? I am not aimin low, I asked a simple yes or no question for my own info. I also stated I have no care to debate if this thing is or isn't legally a copy.


If it's for your own info, do it in a PM. Difficult concept to grasp? What you did is called thread crapping and isn't allowed here.

Byron


----------



## [email protected]

Ohhhh, I see now. How bout I just send you all my potential posts, even just the yes or no questions, and you can ok them for me?


----------



## CoolhandLuke

[email protected] said:


> You are gonna chastise me and tell me to mind my own business, when it damn sure has nothing to do with you? In your own words, "It's none of your concern...", so why are you even entering into it?
> 
> It is a legit question. If he was paying royalies, I would have had him make me several of them for our fishbows. Since he is not answering, I will assume he is not. I am not badmouthing anyone. As a business owner highly susceptible to copyright infringement, I choose to ask questions before spending money.
> 
> CHL...you owe me no explanation and there is no need to go to great lengths to defend your "business."



For you info, No I am not. I know for a fact that CSS has a nearly idential copy on their bows and are NOT paying royalities. Justify that. At least mine is different, not an exact copy. As all of you know archery is like anything else, its full of "copycats". Some of those "copycats" actually are a step above and fuction better. To be exact I currently sold 22, and I personally talked to Joe and he knows. I also spoke with several other reliable sources and they all told me, there is not that much that he can do. Study some of the current patents, his infringe some of the existing conditions that other companies already have. I still don't know why I am getting attacked here, look at several others, like Toad. Not to bring in another "innocent" person, but his press is nearly identical to Apple. I don't see anyone telling him what he is doing is wrong, and that is an obvious copy. And futhermore, Joe has my address, he is more than welcome to send me a letter like he stated when he gets his patent.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

What happen to all the posts that were bustin' on me?


----------



## HERRNET

Don't forget, i still waiting for one ... 
Pat


----------



## MHansel

CoolhandLuke said:


> What happen to all the posts that were bustin' on me?


They woke up:wink: and smell'd the rose's:tongue:


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Nope, that's no rose...that was me :embara:


----------



## Asinglearrow

*sts*

chl, been hearing alot about your product and am interested in learning more and giving them a try sent you a pm
Thanks Tim


----------



## bait runner

Hi,

I'd like to purchase one. . . please tell me how. Send me an e-mail or PM.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## BigD_N_Cherokee

CoolHandLuke,
I pm'd you yesterday about a CHL for my Switchback.
If there is a waiting list, put me on it.
I'll try to watch the accessories forum for you to post when you get a new run finished. Would hate it if I miss it.

-Dwight


----------



## Paul Cataldo

Could someone please give me the FULL "low down" on what exactly the STS does, and what advantage it gives a shooter/bowhunter?
I see that you are able to remove your string silencers, and I'm wondering if your bow is still JUST AS QUIET, when using an STS, as it was with string silencers?????
I would love to find out more about this accessory, if someone could fill me in??
Thanks so much...


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I am now back in stock!


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## HERRNET

Ok!
As you know, I still want one. Do you accept pay pal...
pm me


----------



## CoolhandLuke

They are for sale in the Accessories section for 30 bucks on your doorstep!


----------



## HERRNET

Ok.. but Where !!
I'm living in France


----------



## huntnhammer

PM sent


----------



## Guest

*hi !*

Hi, I'll talk one of your neat vibekillers. i think i sent this earlier but you might not have gotten it reply back.

I need it made for a Ross cr331 and i think the measurement is 7 3/4 but if you have the correct measurement than use it I'm not exact on that measurement. If you honestly think your stopper end is better than put yours on it. and also will it work good on short axle to axle bows, I recall reading that on sts's I needed a double rear mount for my bow? any how i think I'll settle for the better looking one. oh is it going to cost me anything to make it the same color as my bow, if not make it the same color as the Ross bows. thank you reply back so i can pay you, and tell how long the wait is....thank you so much CHL......


----------



## Mike571

PM sent


----------



## prozdad

*recomendation*

I have a 2009 Hoyt Alpha Max 32, bone collector edition. 5.5” from rear hole to string. The hole in NON-Threaded.


Can you recommend which model I should choose? 
I am looking for camo, if available.

Thanks,


----------



## CoolhandLuke

PM sent. Wow I thought this thread was dead a long time ago.


----------



## Primeshooter67

your the man luke, great stuff , better than most , looking forward to more good things to come from u & your company


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## ArcheryBowx

looks sharp.......


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## KaylinR

want to pm you but....


----------



## KaylinR

I have to have at least 2 posts. 

oh wait....:wink:


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Back at ya!


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## CoolhandLuke

ttt


----------



## Muzzy1028

I sent you a PM!


----------

